# CARP and Switch Core Doubts?



## klabacita (Sep 15, 2021)

Hello.

I have a CARP setup, I have 1 VLAN, for example.

VLAN 15 172.16.80.0 / 24
CARP IP for this VLAN is 172.16.80.3

My DHCP is working, once the user receive a IP the gw is my CARP IP 172.16.80.3, good.

But the user cannot surf, firewall rules are open for this VLAN, DNS working.

We have a switch Netgear M4300, I setup my VLAN's and they receive IP from FBSD DHCP, but I was thinking, that on my VLAN routing info inside the switch GUI, for example for this VLAN 15, I add the IP of my CARP IP (172.16.80.3) for this VLAN, the user cannot surf, inside this client If I point the browser to the CARP IP, I receive my switch GUI, strange.

I'm a little confuse.

Now, if I change the routing IP and add a address on that subnet, for example 172.16.80.253 the end user can surf without any issue.

Could someone show me where is my error please I will appreciated, thanks!!!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2021)

klabacita said:


> but I was thinking, that on my VLAN routing info inside the switch GUI, for example for this VLAN 15, I add the IP of my CARP IP (172.16.80.3) for this VLAN,


I don't quite understand what you tried to do here. You added the CARP address where?


----------

